# Aspirated Chick



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

I aspirated one of my chicks about 2 hours ago. I was feeding him and then he suddenly fell down and started flapping his wings and couldn't get up. I picked him up and realized he wasn't breathing. Thankfully, I have read very in depth about crop problems and had found earlier on Just Cockatiels' page about Sour and Slow Crop that when a chick gets asphyxiated you have to put your lips around its beak and blow a puff of air to clear its airway. It took a few tries before he started breathing again, but I got it. Afterward, he started begin for food again but the sound was very different from before. I didn't give him anything and he hasn't begged since, however the weird sound has me worried that there is food in his lungs. I am going to give him a mixture of carotene, dandelion, and one other thing I forgot. However, it is 1:45 am where I am and there are no stores open that have all these items. The store I am going to go to opens at 9:00 tomorrow morning. I went to cvs in hopes I could find something but to no avail. So, I guess my question is, is there anything else I should do? I've read things that say the blowing doesn't make the food go into the lungs, it actually makes it go down the esophagus into the crop, but the weird sounds make me think he has food in his lungs. Please help me. I don't know what else to do and I'm kinda scared to continue feeding any of the chicks because I'm afraid of aspirating them as well. Thanks you guys!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not experienced in that area of knowledge so I can't help you, but I hope someone can give you some advice soon, and I hope the chick will be okay.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't give you any advice either, but I will say a little prayer for your baby...


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I really hope this baby is okay!
And you too, Frostwish! I know first hand how worrying it can be when a baby aspirates


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

How is it doing now?


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

Oh, hey guys! Sorry, I haven't been on in a while. He's doing fine and thriving! However, the next day, I asphyxiated another baby and that one didn't make it. After that, I couldn't face hand feeding them anymore and put the ones I had pulled back in the nestbox with the younger ones. I might pull them again at 4 weeks, which is about now, and try again. Or, I might just let the parents raise them and socialize with them a lot. Not quite sure yet. But they are all doing great! The oldest (the one I first aspirated) came out of the nestbox for the first time two days ago and the second oldest came out yesterday. They are all feathering beautifully! The oldest is a normal grey male followed by three females: a pearl, a cinnamon pearl, and another that is definitely pearl and I think might be cinnamon as well. But, anyways, they are gorgeous and I love them and I'm so glad I have them! Thank you all so much for your concern!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

How are you feeding? I used a spoon and the babies just sort of chug the food off it themselves, from what I understand there is very little risk of aspirating a chick with a spoon. (Mine isn't a bent spoon, it's just a little baby spoon left over from when my kids were babies) sorry to hear you lost a baby, that must of been very hard


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to hear he is OK now, its always so great to see them grow. I am sorry to hear you lost one, but sometimes that is the way it goes. You tried your best. Thanks for the update


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> How are you feeding? I used a spoon and the babies just sort of chug the food off it themselves, from what I understand there is very little risk of aspirating a chick with a spoon. (Mine isn't a bent spoon, it's just a little baby spoon left over from when my kids were babies) sorry to hear you lost a baby, that must of been very hard


I did try a bent spoon with a reasonable amount of success, but I prefer a syringe. The youngest of the three I had pulled caught on to feeding from a syringe very quickly, but the others did not. They were starting to get it so I tried to stay away from the bent spoon as much as possible and only used it when I couldn't get them to take the syringe at all. But, if I do decide to pull them again, maybe I'll just use the bent spoon. Thank you!


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Glad to hear he is OK now, its always so great to see them grow. I am sorry to hear you lost one, but sometimes that is the way it goes. You tried your best. Thanks for the update


Thank you for your support!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

So glad to hear the little one is ok!

I tried syringe feeding but I could never get the hang of it lol. Bent spoon all the way for me  I have a 'hand raising spoon' that hubby bent for me that I keep specifically for chickies XD


----------

